# "Anti" Doggie Pee Sprays?



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are sprays you can get to spray on items or areas to deter your dog peeing there?


----------



## reevz (Sep 23, 2008)

If your dog keeps peeing in the same spot it's because he smells his urine still, from the last time he marked the area. You need to clean it with an ammonia free enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle, which is formulated to completely rid the odor so the dog won't think it's his special peepee spot.


----------

